# Questions For Shipping Shirts in Ziplocks



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

If i were to ship my tshirts in customized ziplock bags what is a good size bag for a standard tshirt?

Also what is the diffrence between 2mil bags and 4mil bags. Is the 4mil better in quality


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

check out ULINE.
I just got 1000 shirt bags for $72. It makes such a better impression. I also put a colorful sticker on the bag front with our logo and the shirt size, and contact info.


----------



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

well that really doesnt awnser my question about wether or not 2mil bags are better than 4mil and what size bag should i use for a standard tshirt


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

dasmaka said:


> If i were to ship my tshirts in customized ziplock bags what is a good size bag for a standard tshirt?
> 
> Also what is the diffrence between 2mil bags and 4mil bags. Is the 4mil better in quality


THICKNESS 2 or 4 mil thick material, the lower the thinner the material 
Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah....the differenceis 2 MIL ....you also didn't say what kind of tees..ss, ls, ...
ask a 1/2 question , get a 1/2 answer. Here's the real answer.....BUY SOME AND COMPARE


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

mrance,
I was interested in your reply. I am so new at this....can you please tell me what "shirt bags" are? Where did you purchase them? The price sounds good, and I like your suggestion of putting a sticker on the front of the bag. Would you mind sharing your shirt bag source?
Thanks.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

leapoffaith said:


> mrance,
> I was interested in your reply. I am so new at this....can you please tell me what "shirt bags" are? Where did you purchase them? The price sounds good, and I like your suggestion of putting a sticker on the front of the bag. Would you mind sharing your shirt bag source?
> Thanks.


What Michael was talking about is a company called U-Line, they provide all sorts of shipping supplies, we also use their bags and create labels with the shirt size and our company name that we seal the bag with.

Here's a link for you....Uline 2 Mil Bags On A Roll

We use different sizes depending on shirt size.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dasmaka said:


> If i were to ship my tshirts in customized ziplock bags what is a good size bag for a standard tshirt?
> 
> Also what is the diffrence between 2mil bags and 4mil bags. Is the 4mil better in quality


I use the 12x15 ones (I buy from eBay. It's about half the price of Uline)

You can use smaller bags, but that size seems to work for 1-3 shirt orders and hoodies.

4ml and 2ml are the thickness. You don't really need 4ml. I've shipped t-shirts for years with 1ml and 2ml bags with no problems. The 2ml is just a bit thicker.


----------



## kerstenpretty21 (Nov 5, 2009)

the greater mm.its all the same the important thing is the shirts will be deliver in one piece. it depends on the institution that is in charge. even though you will put it into a steel box if they would never handle it with care it would still be destructed. 

Everyone thinks of changing the world, but no one thinks of changing himself.
Recycle.plant trees.for the earth to be green in 2010.


----------

